# I Need Wood for Kids' Blocks



## mr drinky (Apr 4, 2013)

Ok, I am in kid mode right now with a new baby in the house. Steel is on hold for now.

Just wondering if anyone knows of places to get interesting woods. Yes, I know there are wood vendors on this site, but the wood I need is often a bit thicker than what blocks they have on offer (1.5 inches thick to 2 inches thick), and it is just for kids blocks and not super sexy knife scales. A block set made from curated wood selected for knife scales by specialized vendors and stabilized by K&G is going to be an expensive set of blocks. 

Anyhow, a woodworker and I are in the process of making some block sets for kids (right now we are aiming for 80 different woods in two different sized sets). He has already collected 50+ woods for them, but I would like to also include some woods that we normally see in knife handles too. 

For instance he doesn't have mango, palm woods, ironwood, bog oak, koa etc. If anyone has extra wood chunks I could buy or know of some reasonably priced vendors that might be able to provide wood, that would be amazing. Anything cool and interesting, figured or not. Each block is going to have burned into it the name of the wood, so it will not only be a functional block set for playing but also serve as a learning tool for any budding future woodworker. 

The sets are already being made because we have enough for the first 40-block set, but if anyone knows of a good wood supplier for this project, I'd be very thankful. 

k.


----------



## Dream Burls (Apr 4, 2013)

Let me take a look tomorrow and I'll let you know. Sounds like a great project.


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 4, 2013)

Just to give a picture of what it is being worked on. It will be similar to this set from Japan but not quite as many shapes. 

k.


----------



## HHH Knives (Apr 5, 2013)

K, Cool idea I want to play! I think I may be able to help a bit. Shoot me a email and we can work something out!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Apr 5, 2013)

What a cool idea.

Post pics upon completion!


----------



## JohnnyChance (Apr 5, 2013)

HHH Knives said:


> K, Cool idea I want to play! I think I may be able to help a bit. Shoot me a email and we can work something out!



Some musk ox or mammoth tooth blocks!?


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 5, 2013)

JohnnyChance said:


> Some musk ox or mammoth tooth blocks!?



I did raise this idea and don't rule it out. 

k.


----------



## Justin0505 (Apr 5, 2013)

Awesome idea; you really need to get that store open... Perhaps once the tide of poopy diapers ebbs? I am still a few years out from an offspring of my own, but I might change the time table if I knew that knife purchase could be replaced with stuff as cool as blocks like these.


----------



## Burl Source (Apr 5, 2013)

I will put together a box of weird wood and mail it early in the week if all goes as planned.
Do I use the address on 17th Ave?


----------

